

Ask HN: What programming blogs do you recommend to read regularly and why? - thesingularity

Older results from HN Search (4-7 years back)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=99426<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3120380<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5709455<p>Interested in what people think in 2015<p>[edited - formatting]
======
marpstar
If you're into .NET and Microsoft tech, I really enjoy Alvin Ashcraft's
Morning Dew [1], which is updated just about every morning with a curated list
of blog articles on .NET topics.

[1]: [http://www.alvinashcraft.com/](http://www.alvinashcraft.com/)

------
ZenoArrow
I read F# Weekly every week, just to keep in the loop about what's happening
with F#:
[https://sergeytihon.wordpress.com/category/f-weekly/](https://sergeytihon.wordpress.com/category/f-weekly/)

That's probably the only programming blog I regularly check, though I return
to Open Mirage every now and again to see how they're getting on:
[http://www.openmirage.org/](http://www.openmirage.org/)

------
koreyhinton
Seeing there are no blogs listed for iOS dev, here are my favorites:

[https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/)

[http://nshipster.com/](http://nshipster.com/)

[http://natashatherobot.com/](http://natashatherobot.com/)

[http://oleb.net/blog/](http://oleb.net/blog/)

Also I have a blog: [http://koreyhinton.com/blog](http://koreyhinton.com/blog)

------
kzisme
I mostly just use HN, but I'm always searching for a longer list of blogs to
read.

I went through the links you provided and found this:

[http://prog21.dadgum.com/](http://prog21.dadgum.com/)

I really enjoy his blogs based on his experiences in the industry and probing
questions.

~~~
pestaa
I really love James' articles, too. They demonstrate very thorough
understanding, communicated in a fairly light manner. He also writes in a
style that gets you thinking instead of giving you a flat opinion.

------
evolve2k
'Virtuos Code' by Software Craftsman and 'Ruby Rogues Podcast panelist' Avdi
Grim is well worth reading.

He's recently been learning new languages (currently SmallTalk) and does great
writeups of new insights he's having and how others can apply these insights
too.

[http://devblog.avdi.org](http://devblog.avdi.org)

------
a3n
There are too many. HN is the best I can do, letting others find interesting
content for me.

------
sarciszewski
Are we allowed to suggest our own blogs? ;)

Either way:

[https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-
appsec](https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-appsec) \- Everything on this
list is at least worth consideration

------
88e282102ae2e5b
[http://ivory.idyll.org/blog/](http://ivory.idyll.org/blog/) is a good one if
you're into bioinformatics and academic programming in general.

------
jotux
Embedded in academia: [http://blog.regehr.org/](http://blog.regehr.org/)

------
KukicAdnan
[https://scotch.io](https://scotch.io) for Angular, Node and other web dev
topics.

------
conorgil145
A few of my favoriates from my RSS reader (in no particular order) include:

\- [http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/) I love
reading anything by Patrick McKenzie because he writes about incredibly
valuable things, usually focusing on how to make sales, lifecycle emails,
running his companies, and other general start-up related information. You
might recognize him on HN as patio11

\- [https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/) CloudFlare has
really excellent content and often writes about SSL/TLS related topics, which
personally interest me. They have good technical explanations of SSL/TLS
vulnerabilities and discuss how they provide SSL to all of their customers.
Also, they discuss how they handle massive scale and other interesting things.

\- [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/category/week-in-
review/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/category/week-in-review/) I often
find really good articles linked from the AWS blog. I like to stay current on
the latest/greatest features and improvements which AWS puts out there and the
Week in Review posts are often easy to skim and see if a linked article is
worth reading in its entirety.

\- [https://codeascraft.com/](https://codeascraft.com/) Etsy's engineering
blog is fantastic. I am always blown away at the passion that comes through
from their posts. They seem to have a really sharp set of devs over there and
I just enjoy reading their stuff. I especially enjoy the quarterly performance
review posts, which show graphs about latencies throughout their stack.

\- [https://strongloop.com/](https://strongloop.com/) The StrongLoop blog has
some really great content for NodeJS devs. They often post about their own
products, which is understandable but annoying since I do not use them
directly. They took over maintenance of ExpressJS, though, which I use daily
and they also have great contributions to a bunch of other tools in the
ecosystem.

\- [https://www.hashicorp.com/blog](https://www.hashicorp.com/blog) HashiCorp
made popular tools like Vagrant, Packer, Terraform, etc. I enjoy using most of
their products and I like the way their blog presents things in a straight
forward tone without too much marketing BS. Seems like a great company
culture.

\- [http://blog.ivanristic.com/](http://blog.ivanristic.com/) Ivan Ristic is
seriously awesome. He runs the incredibly useful and educational SSL Labs
([https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/)) and
discusses really interesting and useful topics on SSL/TLS configuration and
management. You should also buy his awesome book:
[https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-
tls/](https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-tls/) (no, I'm not
affiliated with Ivan. I just think he is awesome and his content is hugely
valuable).

\- [https://www.imperialviolet.org/](https://www.imperialviolet.org/) Imperial
Violet is the blog of Adam Langley
([http://www.rsaconference.com/speakers/adam-
langley](http://www.rsaconference.com/speakers/adam-langley)), a security
engineer at Google. He writes about SSL/TLS and many other security related
topics. His technical explanation of POODLE and other SSL/TLS vulnerabilities
are hugely useful and very digestable.

